

"Willpower" book notes - lpolovets
http://leopolovets.com/blog/2011/10/23/book-notes-on-willpower/

======
lpolovets
I read Willpower ([http://www.amazon.com/Willpower-Rediscovering-Greatest-
Human...](http://www.amazon.com/Willpower-Rediscovering-Greatest-Human-
Strength/dp/1594203075)) recently and took extensive book notes. A few of my
friends enjoyed the notes and thought they might be of interest to the HN
crowd.

